# US Stove Multi Fuel Add on Furnace 8500?



## Tong (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey everyone,
We are looking for a add on pellet stove to our central air duct. After doing some research online the most popular product is this: US Stove company Multi Fuel Add on Furnace 8500. There are many online shops selling this product. However, we also find some bad reviews and complaint with parts quality and no auto ignition. 

I can't find much choice of add on pellet stove or furnace. Most are freestand and insert. I read some people talked about MagnuM 6500, and fahrenheit endurance 50f in this forum, but I can't find their price and reviews online. 

I hope you can recommend me some reliable and easy to use product. This will be our first pellet stove. 

Thank you!


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 15, 2014)

Online purchases may not be your friend here. These furnaces are heavy and the shipping will likely cost you more in the end than if you find something local. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Tong (Oct 15, 2014)

I have shopped around my area, no store carry add on stove. Some of them can help us to order. But their price is 30% higher than online.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 15, 2014)

I would defiantly stay away from US Stove works products, they are made in china with little quality control. I have a US stove "country hearth 2500" bought at tractor supply and can't wait to get rid of it due to mechanical  / quality failure. My stove did put out good heat, but everything else is breaking, right down to cracks in the outer jacket in the top corners of the door openings. The company tells you to remove the secondary air tubs and baffle board when you clean the chimney, we all the cheap metal self tapping screws that hold the secondary air tubes broke and I had to retap the holes, my secondary tubes are shot after 3 seasons, the baffle board needs to be replaced (it seems to be getting thinner and thinner) the replacement door gasket (5/8") doesn't even fit in the grove (grove to deep) so when you replace the gasket it leaves a bigger gap than the old worn out gasket; this all adds up to poor engineering, cheap materials and poor quality control. I'm actually buying a new BK princess this weekend, and though about selling my stove on Craigslist but I have a heart and don't want to do that to someone, I settle with giving it to my friend who has a detached garage (man cave) and let him use it as an axillary source.


----------



## railfanron (Oct 15, 2014)

The Harman pf120 will do a very good job. At 6000 it isn't cheap but is a quality made well engineered product that should give you years of service. I would have one in my house but I don't have the room.
Ron


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 15, 2014)

Tong said:


> I have shopped around my area, no store carry add on stove. Some of them can help us to order. But their price is 30% higher than online.


Until you factor in the shipping. Plus what support are you gonna get? Brand new stove, something breaks, hey it happens even with the best of brands. Who ya gonna call? Who's gonna come out in the middle of the night with the part to fix it? Can you fix it yourself, ok great but now you have to order your part online and pay high shipping fees to get it overnight, or wait a week. Buying local even if it was more expensive was the right choice for me, stove under warranty and something breaks not my problem, dealer fixes it. Stove out of warranty no problem, I stop by the well stocked dealer and buy my parts and fix it myself. Railfanron makes a good point, the Harman PF120 may fit the bill. Sure it's expensive but it's less expensive than having to do it twice. If you can't afford a quality stove now then maybe you should wait a year and save up. Doing something like this is a big long term investment and you need to look at all aspects of it, not just price. You may be using this stove for the next 20 years, your gonna want something that is made well. Trust me I have been down this road myself, bought a cheap stove and boy did it ever cost me. Lesson learned, this time I ponied up the cash and went with a quality stove with great parts availability and service support.


----------



## briansol (Oct 15, 2014)

Before you replace your oil burner/etc, make sure that your town allows for solid fuel heating appliance as primary source.  Most towns don't.


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 15, 2014)

briansol said:


> Before you replace your oil burner/etc, make sure that your town allows for solid fuel heating appliance as primary source.  Most towns don't.


Excellent point. Most insurance companies don't allow it either.


----------



## Tong (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you guys! I will go to some farther local store to look around. I plan to use this stove as an add on furnace. We have a propane furnace and air duct. We try to find a product as a secondary heater to the central air system. Our town need to see the stove manual before issue the permit. I will confirm with them. 

If I choose a big freestand pellet stove, is it ok to heat our whole house? My house is 3000 spft, colonial, but third floor we don't use too much.Second floor has three bedrooms. If we put the stove in first floor, is freestand stove can heat second floor? I hear people turn on the central air fan to circulate the heat. I think if stove directly hooked to air duct, it will be the best circulating, and evenly to every room.  
 In our first floor living room has a fireplace with chimney,  but we are really rare stand in the living room. Do you guys have any good idea where can I put my stove?


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 15, 2014)

Tong said:


> Thank you guys! I will go to some farther local store to look around. I plan to use this stove as an add on furnace. We have a propane furnace and air duct. We try to find a product as a secondary heater to the central air system. Our town need to see the stove manual before issue the permit. I will confirm with them.
> 
> If I choose a big freestand pellet stove, is it ok to heat our whole house? My house is 3000 spft, colonial, but third floor we don't use too much.Second floor has three bedrooms. If we put the stove in first floor, is freestand stove can heat second floor? I hear people turn on the central air fan to circulate the heat. I think if stove directly hooked to air duct, it will be the best circulating, and evenly to every room.
> In our first floor living room has a fireplace with chimney,  but we are really rare stand in the living room. Do you guys have any good idea where can I put my stove?


A sketch of your homes layout will help. I have a two story house that is heated by one freestanding pellet stove. I do use a ductless minisplit to help heat the upstairs. A lot of heat does go upstairs but in sub zero weather it's 55F up there. Wife won't go for that Every house is different and what works in mine may not work in yours.


----------



## Tong (Oct 15, 2014)

I made a quick sketch, hope it is easy to see.  We really want to hear your advise, JDenyer236. If we can get a freestand to heat first and second floor, that will be the ideal plan. Add on furnace cost more and hard to find a good one. 
Thank you!


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah your floor plan is not very open, especially the second floor. While you could add a second freestanding stove in your little living room, I think that window would end up being to close to the vent. Maybe you can vent up through the roof? Also if the little living room is really small then an install may not be allowed there. Stove can be in bedrooms or bathrooms either. I think you are gonna have trouble getting the heat to go where you want it. I assume your propane furnace is forced hot air? Is it zoned? Most forced hot air systems aren't zoned due to complexity, but it a good HVAC company can do that. You could put the freestanding in your living room on the first floor and use that as your primary heat on the first floor. Have a zone from the propane furnace take care of the second floor. While you won't totally eliminate the propane at least you can reduce it's use.


----------



## turbotboz (Oct 15, 2014)

railfanron said:


> The Harman pf120 will do a very good job. At 6000 it isn't cheap but is a quality made well engineered product that should give you years of service. I would have one in my house but I don't have the room.
> Ron



Agreed. However realistically speaking, that $6k furnace will be $8-9k installed. Just so the OP is aware.


----------



## turbotboz (Oct 15, 2014)

JDenyer236 said:


> Yeah your floor plan is not very open, especially the second floor. While you could add a second freestanding stove in your little living room, I think that window would end up being to close to the vent. Maybe you can vent up through the roof? Also if the little living room is really small then an install may not be allowed there. Stove can be in bedrooms or bathrooms either. I think you are gonna have trouble getting the heat to go where you want it. I assume your propane furnace is forced hot air? Is it zoned? Most forced hot air systems aren't zoned due to complexity, but it a good HVAC company can do that. You could put the freestanding in your living room on the first floor and use that as your primary heat on the first floor. Have a zone from the propane furnace take care of the second floor. While you won't totally eliminate the propane at least you can reduce it's use.


If the OP went the furnace route, why not just feed both floors with it? It doesn't mean he needs to remove his propane furnace (so insurance shouldnt be an issue) but simply have a supplemental unit on its on thermostat.


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 15, 2014)

turbotboz said:


> If the OP went the furnace route, why not just feed both floors with it? It doesn't mean he needs to remove his propane furnace (so insurance shouldnt be an issue) but simply have a supplemental unit on its on thermostat.


Well the OP is trying to see if they can do it with a freestanding stove as it's less expensive and easier for them to get it installed. What you are proposing would be the ideal solution, especially with that floor layout. Choices, choices


----------



## Tong (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for your guys opinion. I think I should get a stove to hook up our central air duct. Because we really don't stay in first floor too much.
Do you think st croix and Fahrenheit Technologies make reliable products? They have St Croix Revolution and Fahrenheit Technologies Endurance 50F, looks like fit my house. But I can't find their price. Does anyone know the price and their quality?


----------



## turbotboz (Oct 16, 2014)

Tong said:


> Thanks for your guys opinion. I think I should get a stove to hook up our central air duct. Because we really don't stay in first floor too much.
> Do you think st croix and Fahrenheit Technologies make reliable products? They have St Croix Revolution and Fahrenheit Technologies Endurance 50F, looks like fit my house. But I can't find their price. Does anyone know the price and their quality?



I heard good things about the Revolution when I couldn't decided on stove vs furnace. But I believe he Revolution is discontinued now (don't quote me on this). As previously mentioned, the Harman PF120 is top of the line, but $$$.


----------



## Owen1508 (Oct 16, 2014)

kennyp2339 said:


> I would defiantly stay away from US Stove works products, they are made in china with little quality control. I have a US stove "country hearth 2500" bought at tractor supply and can't wait to get rid of it due to mechanical  / quality failure. My stove did put out good heat, but everything else is breaking, right down to cracks in the outer jacket in the top corners of the door openings. The company tells you to remove the secondary air tubs and baffle board when you clean the chimney, we all the cheap metal self tapping screws that hold the secondary air tubes broke and I had to retap the holes, my secondary tubes are shot after 3 seasons, the baffle board needs to be replaced (it seems to be getting thinner and thinner) the replacement door gasket (5/8") doesn't even fit in the grove (grove to deep) so when you replace the gasket it leaves a bigger gap than the old worn out gasket; this all adds up to poor engineering, cheap materials and poor quality control. I'm actually buying a new BK princess this weekend, and though about selling my stove on Craigslist but I have a heart and don't want to do that to someone, I settle with giving it to my friend who has a detached garage (man cave) and let him use it as an axillary source.



I guess you are in the habit of speaking on things you know little about...the 8500 is made in the USA


----------



## moey (Oct 16, 2014)

There are several members ( past I think ) who have a Fahrenheit furnace they loved them. You'll have to call dealers for prices searching the web for prices on stoves only gets you so far.


----------



## Tong (Oct 16, 2014)

I went to some local stove dealers this afternoon. Not many of them carry pellet furnace. One store quote me St Croix Revolution $3999, SCF-50 only $1999, but smaller and no auto ignition. Fahrenheit Endurance F50 is $3799. This store has Fahrenheit Endurance F50 on display and burning, I tried to turn it on highest setting,  the air it blow out not very hot? I am not sure it can heat my whole house. I think St Croix Revolution  may better for us and it needs less maintenance. This shop has one St Croix Revolution in stock, but they would get new one for this year, because the manufacturer will not make any Revolution for this year, they will start to make in next year. That is the dealer told me. I don't know why stopped making for this year ? 

Also, one shop recommended me to get BreckWell SP8500 furnace, it has stronger BTU, 105000. But I did not see the real stove, only picture. It looks totally same as US stove company 8500 furnace. This shop told me they are basically same product, Breckwell just has auto ignition. Their price for Breckwell is $4099. However, I can find US stove online only need $2500. 

Does any one own St Croix Revolution? Please share your experience. Reliability, how hot you can get, and how much pellet you need to burn?  I prefer to get St Croix Revolution.


----------



## moey (Oct 16, 2014)

Bigger is not better when it comes to a heating system.  Something oversize for your house is like trying to use a flamethrower to light a birthday cake it gets the job done but you waste fuel. Unless your missing the side of your house 105 btu may be literally twice the size you need.


----------



## Tong (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I agree with you Moey. I think St Croix Revolution is best choice for us. I just want someone can share their experience with St Croix Revolution.   Really want to know why St Croix stops making Revolution model in this year.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 16, 2014)

Hossthehermit has a Revolution, and I think he's pretty happy with it.  I was all set to buy a Revolution this year, and even put money down on one, and then found out they stopped making them.  The main complaints I've heard is that the St. Croix customer service isn't the greatest, and that the stoves are tricky to keep clean.

I ended up buying a SCF 050 that I got for $1400 from a dealer that was no longer dealing with pellet stoves.  Just got it this summer, so I can't tell you how well it works yet.  Good Luck.


----------



## Tong (Oct 16, 2014)

SCF 050 is a very good deal. If my house is smaller, I will definitely get it.  I think I will get  St. Croix Revolution, if it is working right, customer service will not be a problem.  
I fund this store has one  St. Croix Revolution in stock, I guess it was left over in last year? Anyway, I will contact them again, once I get building permit.


----------

